# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  FCGD tuning for OM

## Jack Roberts

I'm thinking of embarking on a project to convert some "SSAB" (soprano, second, alto, bass) music to mandolin family instruments.  Most of the bass lines don't go below F, which would imply that an Octave Mandolin tuned one step below normal would give sufficient range.  

I could write it out for guitar, which goes a full step lower, but it wouldn't look as good in ensemble as all mandolin family instruments.  Of course, I could go to a mandocello, but if I can get enough volume out of a OM, I'd like to stick with the OM for financial and playability reasons. 

Since I can't easily try out OMs at the local music store (they don't have any) I wonder if anyone here has experience tuning to FCGD and if there is sufficient volume from the OM on what would be the F and C strings to be heard behind two mandolins, without amplification.

Any ideas?

----------

